# Young cockatiel screeching sound



## Alcachofa (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi! I recently made a post about my cockatiel Apolo, I was scared because he was really quiet. He has started to move more and is actually pretty active, he even started to make some sounds. He hasn't do the whistle I always hear from cockatiels yet though, I assume he's still too young. He can leave his cage on his own and likes to be on his roof, and he flies to my bed or my desk depending on where I am at the moment.

I have had him for 3 weeks and some days and he is gonna be 3 months old on September 30. I already took him to the vet and besides a little cold he was just fine. I need to take him again when he turns 3 months old to deworm him (Or worm? I'm not sure how you say it).

My new worry is that he makes this sound baby cockatiels make when they are hungry or begging for attention. He eats on his own just well and his droppings are normal, I have even managed to get him to eat some veggies. He does the sound when me or my parents are near him and stops after a moment when we go away, he lets me pet his head and the sound gets softer but gets louder again if I stop. He also makes loud noises when I leave the room but not when my parents leave. I'm also not sure if he eats when I'm not around and it has me worried as well.

I would appreciate any help or opinion, sorry again if something is not clear since english is not my first language. Thanks everyone!ied:


----------



## Tx tielfan (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds to me like he's doing just fine. What you describe sounds like a normal young cockatiel. These sounds he's making is probable just for attention and it could very well be that he is already trying to bond with you. If you are concerned about how much he is eating, just keep and eye on his food bowel and see how much if left from the last time you fed him.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Apolo is flock calling to you when you leave the room because he's bonded to you. He's at the age where they start finding their voice so it's the perfect time to whistle to him or play him some tunes and he may start mimicking.

It's normal for young 'tiels to make the baby begging noise (even when they are well fed) for a while after they are weaned and as they get older they stop doing it.

Has the vet tested his droppings for evidence of worms or worm eggs? They should only be wormed if they test positive for worms as the medication can be very hard on their systems.


----------

